# Help! I have rafter butt.



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Been boating in the buff again?!

I have never had a problem with me wearing shorts or fleece. I know people that use some petroleum jelly for wet suit rash, but you might find yourself in the drink if you grease up your rear! Maybe you just need to raft more and toughen up!


----------



## bbette00 (Aug 30, 2009)

Put baby powder down there. It has helped me. Plus it helps say dry.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

See if you can find some Zeasorb AF powder. It's kinda like dry lube. sorta like goldbond but it is anti-fungal, so it should knock out any rashes.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Chamois Butter from a bike shop, or good ole Udder Cream!

SH


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Boater Butt*

Anti Monkey Butt Powder . Goggle it , its always done me right


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Desitin. Plus, if you ever backpack and get the shit-chafe, that stuff is magic. It works for all butt-related ailments really...


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

If you wear neoprene (wetsuit material) give it a handwash in warm water with something like McNett Wet & Dry Suit Shampoo. Line dry thoroughly, turning it inside out so there are no damp folds. 

You might try wearing synthetic briefs under the wetsuit. (Cotton absorbs water, gets soggy, and can make the problem worse.) 

Don't grease up with petroleum jelly or any gooey stuff, as it gums up the neoprene and is really hard to get out. Medicated talc (not cornstarch) powder is good. When you take off the neoprene at the end of a day, wash your butt, air dry, and apply some sort of powder. If you wear briefs, change them. If clean water is short, take a couple packs of those medicated moist wipes. If you're on a trip, rinse the groin area of your shorts or wetsuit in clean water (_i.e._ not straight out of a silty river) and air dry overnight. 

On hot trips, for sleeping either wear nothing or only synthetic wicking-type briefs, and powder up before hitting the sack. 

If you do all these things and still have rafter's butt, you're cursed by the river gods.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

All butt related ailments? I'll have to PM you for the rest of my bad joke. 

Thanks for the help. I've been running commercial trips during the day and personal trips at night for weeks now. I wear my hydroskins all the time cuz I love them, but I wonder if they are somehow contributing to my little hot spot. I dip 'em in the enzyme stuff every couple of days. I wonder if my ass doesn't like mirazime? 

Stand by for "little hot spot" jokes.


----------

